# Another toy box build



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Time to start the toy box for my new grand daughter.

I planed down enough to get started.this one is going to be ash (a first for me, and so far I really like the look of it).


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I am waiting for more pictures. It so happens I am building 3 boxes and one of them is ash.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well this should be fun to watch! Ash is awesome, so much fun to work with. It's a lot like oak, though less splintery and smelly for my money. Absolute joy to mess with, I've honestly not found anything I don't really like about it. Only domestic I like more is walnut, though Ash beats it in price


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I love watching the build threads. Count me in on this one.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

It was a pretty busy week, so I didn't get to do much on the toybox. I managed to get the pieces sorted for the 4 side panels and glued up the back panel. I also ordered the epoxy and color I'm going to use. I'm going to engrave her name on the front and fill it with epoxy.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Do you do the engraving your self or have it done? If you do it your self how do you do it?


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I do it myself. In the past I've printed it out then attached it to the wood with spray adhesive and free handed it with the router or scroll saw. It's not as clean as CNC, but I like being able to do it myself. Falynn's is done with purple heart and yellow heart cut out on the scroll saw, and the oval routed. Finn's is just stained cheap underlayment from the box store.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Life and a couple other commitments got in the way over the past couple weeks, but I finally got to work on the toybox a little.

I cut out the opening for the drawers and glued up the rest of the sides. The inside corners posed more of a problem than i expected. Tomorrow I will start setting up a jig to cut the corner joints.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

*Replace picture*

I was able to set up the table saw and a jig for the corners. It took me a couple adjustments, but I'm happy with the fit. I wanted the fingers to sit a little proud, but it may be a little much, so I may drop the blade a bit yet.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

looking good Ron!


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Finished the corners today. Next is a lot of sanding.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

pics for post 8


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Pics for post 9


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

After a few snafu's, i was able to get one of the drawers and both sets if slide rails done. I ran out of wood, so it will probably be next weekend before i get to the second drawer.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I finally feel like i am making headway. I was able to get the name routed and everything sanded to the point that i think i am ready to pour the epoxy. That will take a couple practice runs first though.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

My inspiration.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Feel like this project is taking FOREVER! But, its worth it. 

The name is done and tomorrow I'll be able to sand it and start assemblimg the box.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job on the router work and that epoxy pour looks good


----------



## GGLLDD (Jul 8, 2018)

Routing looks great! My new grand-daughter would love this.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

wow Ron, very impressed with your handwork on the router. rivals cnc quality for sure! 


really nice workmanship, overall!!


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm not sure it compares to CNC, but I'm happy with how it turned out. I've found after doing a few, that the heavier the router, the easier it is to keep smooth lines. I did my first with a trim size router and it was touch to guide.

And as for the epoxy, the Pro Marine Table Epoxy and the Jacquards PearlEx color work great.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Ron_J said:


> And as for the epoxy, the Pro Marine Table Epoxy and the Jacquards PearlEx color work great.


 do you overfill and then sand down level? top coat project first then epoxy, or top coat all at same time?


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I used a syringe and filled it just till it started to "bulge" out. And I put it on the bare wood. The epoxy soaks into the wood a bit, and it does take a little work to sand it back down to bare wood, so I wouldn't recommend flooding it. I put danish oil over a test piece after the epoxy dried and didn't see and issues where I sanded it off.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

It's a box! The corners are solid and square, so i guess it's a success. Now back to the sanding.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow man you do very nice work. By the way your grandkid is a very good looking rugrat, congrats on your family's newest addition. Theres a company called Shaper which has designed the worlds first hand held CNC router. Its basically a router you drive except the bit cuts only whats programmed as long as you stay in the target window. There like $1500 and a waiting list for them though so ill probably stick with my regular old router.
keep up the good work its very nice to see what you have built


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I took the day off work to....well, work? But at least it was an enjoyable work.

I built the second drawer and cut the skirts. I hope to get the drawer rails mounted tonight. Then just maybe mount the skirts and finish sand tomorrow.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

The drawers took a little sanding to get them to fit how i wanted, but I'm happy with them.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not too happy about the grain difference between the two drawer faces, but i doubt anyone else will notice.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Another shout out for the torsion hinges from Rockler. No slammed fingers or nots on the noggin.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks a little cobbled up underneath, but it should hold. And thats the last piece. All done but the finish sanding, a couple coats of danish oil and shoot it with lacquer.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

It's done! Overall I'm really happy with it. There are a couple things i wish i had done differently, but nothing anyone would notice.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Very nice work. I’ve lost count with how many toy boxes you’ve made. What’s next?


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Toolman50 said:


> Very nice work. I’ve lost count with how many toy boxes you’ve made. What’s next?


Not sure. I made a wagon for my grandson, and need to make a couple for the granddaughters.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Man your hitting the Granpa deal hard and fast. i bet your grand kids love going to see you. Loved the box by the way, all of them.


----------



## Ron_J (Sep 22, 2014)

Mikhail2400 said:


> Man your hitting the Granpa deal hard and fast. i bet your grand kids love going to see you. Loved the box by the way, all of them.


Ha...my wife told me I would regret doing all that I did for the first one, because I'd have to do it for them all. I can't say I regret it, but it is a lot more work than I expected. Although they are worth it.


----------

